# Paint?



## Ragtop (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm looking for paint advice. I have a '66 El Camino and just picked up a model of it that I'd like to paint the exact same color. Can I use a specially mixed spray can from a body shop supplier over a coat of primer? I remember melting a couple of parts when I was a kid, but I'm thinking todays paint might be water based or the primer might be better. Thanx


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

If you can use the same primer as the paint manufacturer you should have no problem. Otherwise I use Plasti-Kote T-237 primer for automotive paints and have had no problems.
Chris


----------



## Ragtop (Apr 17, 2009)

Well, I got some automotive paint mixed to match my real ElCamino and thought I'd try it on some scrap plastic to see if I could use it without the primer, thinking that primer would possibly obscure some of the details. The paint worked out great I ended up doing the car with it and had no problem. It's a eurathane BTW. My real car is base clear but the supplier said they could mix single stage to be close enough. It was very close, although it looks a little dark in the pics because I shot the photo in my basement maybe. I wasn't happy enough with the shine and used a clear enamel spray on top of the blue. Here's a shot of the model and the car.



















The real car has an S/S hood, which was not included in the model Kit so I used a metal hood from a diecast Chevelle that I have. The paint was so close I didn't repaint the ElCamino hood to install it on the diecast car. I did, repaint the metal hood though to match the ElCamino perfectly. I haven't built many models in the last 30 years so I'm quite pleased with the outcome. I'm still deciding whether to install the wipers, door handles etc. I kind of like it like it is. I need to gring a bit off the metal hood's hinges to allow it to slide back a tiny bit more and I have fixed the bumper fit - took the pic before the glue had dried and it slid down a little. Is it me or do these model manufacturers need to step up a bit. The rear axle wheel assembly was too wide to tuck up under the body and the car would have sat way too high in it's out of the box form. I needed to narrow the rear axle and modify the front suspension to get the car to sit low. Since I was so happy with this one I'm working on a 60 ElCamino too, to match a real car I had years ago. This one was a stock, green promo car, I think, and I've left it as is for a long time. Now it's time to make it look like the one I actually owned.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

I love it when modelers make replicas of the cars they own ...Great Job!!!


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

You did a good job, I like that.
Russell


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Yeah, that looks good. Nice work and it does look pretty close in color.

I believe someone makes your wheels in resin at the size you have on your car. I like how they look on there. 

Chris


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

very nice replica. the paint turned out spectacular.
terrific looking model of your 1:1.


----------



## Ragtop (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanx guys. Means a lot coming from experienced modelers. I guess I'm having too much fun with this - keeps me in the nice warm house too. I've had an old promo model of a '60 ElCamino for years and always wanted to do it up like the real one I sold a few years ago. So I did this. Didn't detail it as much but it was in rough shape to start with.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

WOW!!! THats is nice one of my favorite cars!!!! Nice job on the model!!!


----------

